# Fight



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a play one between my bordeaux pup and bulldog..enjoy


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

What amazing photos, they are both stunning  x


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

really great pics


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers both...great fun watching them go at it.He is a relentless little sod!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww Dave's gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Fantastic photo's.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely clear pictures, and gorgeous dogs._


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

How gorgeous are they ??? You must be very proud they are beautiful dogs !!!!!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all,yes very proud of them they are both lovely dogs to own.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Look at them ears flying about! Awesome!


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

I love them!  They are both beautiful!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

FionaS said:


> Look at them ears flying about! Awesome!





Chihuahua-Rocky said:


> I love them!  They are both beautiful!


Cheers both,hoping he will grow into them ears!


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

loving the flappy ears. 
Great photo's:thumbup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely dogs  absolutely beautiful pictures!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

stunning dogs, and stunning photos, real quality,
michelle x


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Many thanks..looking forward to getting some shots of them in the snow this winter!:thumbup:


----------

